# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  كيف  اشبك  جهاز  اندوريد صيني  على  بوكس  volcavo

## هيثم الهاجري

*السلام  عليكم  
اخواني الاعزاء   اشترين  بوكس  فولكون  من  اجل  الاجهزه  الصيني  
مثل   izoom  والتاب  الصيني   والاجهزه  الصيني  التي  تعمل  بنضام   اندرويد  
 وتتبعت  شرح  بعض   الاخوه  
وتم  تنصيب  البوكس  معا  التعريف  
 وهلا  المشكله  لا  استطيع  شبك  اي  جهاز  عبر  وصله  usb   او  عبر  الكيبل  الي  معا  البوكس   
حاليا  لدي  جهاز  صيني  يعمل  بنضام  اندوريد  من  نوع a99  
لم  افلح  بشبكه  ولا  لمره  
اتمنا   المساعده *

----------


## waddaho

وأنا عندي نفس المشكلة

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

*وهل  هناك  من  مجيب  *

----------


## salihmob

سلام شباب 
الاجهزة الصيني الاندوريد تختلف في طريقة شغلها من جهاز لاخر  
من جهاز تاب او جهاز عادي  
لكن علي العموم الشغل بيكون فيه اساسيات  
لو حابب تفك رمز او تعمل فورمات او روت عن طريق ال usb  
هنا لازم يكون متصحح تصحيح الاخطاء علشان نتفادئ التفليش ومخاطر التفليش 
ولو كان ما متصحح الاخطاء يبقي لازم نفلش عن طريق البوكس او اللودرات  
والتفليش عن طريق البوكس سهل جدا لكنه ممل كون انو الفلاشه المستخدمة في الاجهزة كبيره
وسحب الفلاشة بياخد زمن    
ولو عندك اي مشكلة وضح المشكلة وسيتم الحل ان شاء الله

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

*اهلا  بك  اخي  وشكر  لك  على   ماساعتدي السابقه   
هلا  اخي  الغالي  هذا  المشكله  سوف  اشرحها  بل  تفصيل   
اغلب  الاجهزه  الصيني  او  اجهزه  الايزوم   تئتي  لي  مقفوله  او  تطلب  حساب  جي  ميل  لفتح  قفل  الشاشه   
وبطبيعه  الحال  لااعلم  اذا  تصحيح  usb  فعال  ام  لا   
وكل  الي  ابيه  هو  كيفك  شبك  جهازي  اي  زوم  او  صيني  على  البوكس  وعمل  فورمات  له    
حاولت  بكثره  ولم  اوفق  بشبك  الجهاز  بل  بوكس    
انا  عملت  تنصيب  للبوكس  بل  كامل   
لكن  طرقه  شبك  الجهازي  هي  مشكله  عندي   
اتمنا  منك  الحل  اخي  الغالي *

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

*كمان  اخي  الغالي  لو  تكرمت  وشرحت  للجميع  
الطريقه الصحيحه  لربط  الجهاز  بل  بوكس  عن  طريق  usb    او عن  طريق  البوكس  نفسه  معا  تفليش  الجهاز  
اكون  ممنون  لك 
خبرتي  بل  بوكس صفر  وكل  الاجهزه  الي  اتلاقاها  تعمل  هل  نوع  من  البوكس  
عند  شبك الجهاز بل  بوكس  هل  يكون  الجهاز  في  وضع  التشقيل  ام  لا   
اغلبلا  الاجهزه  تئتي  معلقه  على  شعار  فقط  والبعض  طافي  
طريقه الربط  الصحيه*

----------


## salihmob

من عنيا اي الكريم  
ساقوم بالشرح في موضوع منفصل 
جاري تجهيز الموضوع

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

*الف  شكر  اخوي  الغالي  
انتضرك  بفارغ  الصبر *

----------


## salihmob

كبداية اخي دا احد الشروحات الخاصه ببروسسر معين للاندرويد الصيني  حصري 			  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 			‏

----------


## gsm_bouali

> كبداية اخي دا احد الشروحات الخاصه ببروسسر معين للاندرويد الصيني  حصري               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]             ‏

     شكرا لك أخي salihmob

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

> كبداية اخي دا احد الشروحات الخاصه ببروسسر معين للاندرويد الصيني  حصري 			  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 			‏

 *اخي  الغالي  تابعت  الشرح  في  الموضوع  وماشي  الحال   
فهمت  الطريقه  عمل  البرنامج  
لكن  كيف  احصل  فلاشه  كل  جهاز  صيني  مطلوب  مني  تفليشه   
وايضا  يل  غالي  انتضر  شرحك  على  الفولكن  يمن  من  هذا  البوكس  اقدر  اسحب  فلاشه  الجهاز   
ولك جزيل  الشكر*

----------


## salihmob

دي طريقه حفظ الفلاشه 
الفلاشه تتحفظ كملفات وبيتم تجمعها بالشرح السابق

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

*السلام  عليكم  
اخي  الكريم  اتعبتك   انا  معي  واعتذر  منك   
اليوم  شبكت  ثلاثه  اجهزه  نوع  ايزوم  i7002 واندوريد  صيني  u7100gsmh  واترك  الثالث   
هلا  مافي  جهازي  منهم  يشبك  بل  صوره  الصحيه  للعلم  اليوم  قمت  بتحديث  البوكس  للاصدار  2.4.9   
هلا  يل  غالي  مشكلتي  الي  ملقيت  لها  حل  رغم  كثره  الشروحات  هي  كيفيه  شبك  الجهاز  *

----------


## n.alaa89

> *السلام  عليكم  
> اخي  الكريم  اتعبتك   انا  معي  واعتذر  منك   
> اليوم  شبكت  ثلاثه  اجهزه  نوع  ايزوم  i7002 واندوريد  صيني  u7100gsmh  واترك  الثالث   
> هلا  مافي  جهازي  منهم  يشبك  بل  صوره  الصحيه  للعلم  اليوم  قمت  بتحديث  البوكس  للاصدار  2.4.9   
> هلا  يل  غالي  مشكلتي  الي  ملقيت  لها  حل  رغم  كثره  الشروحات  هي  كيفيه  شبك  الجهاز  *

 انه عندي نفس المشكله وياريت من الخبراء شرح بتفصيل كيفيه ربط الاجهزه mtk  &spd بلصور

----------


## salihmob

اتفضل اخي 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
معليش اتاخرت في الشرح علشان كان لازم اجيب جهاز واشرحلك عليه 
وعمليه الحفظ بتاخد زمن ما بين 80 - 130 دقيقه لكبر حجم الفلاشة

----------

